# Stunning bitty babies!!



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

We've got three new kittens at work - police officer found them and brought them in.

I want! I want! I want!!

I'm trying to convince my mother to let me foster them until they're aopted but so far no luck.

Two boys and a girl. Someone said they look like silverback gorillas, so we're trying to think of "monkey" themed names (jungle book, planet of the apes... of course nobody could think of anything).

Aren't they the prettiest things you've ever seen???
















































Now I'm sure the coat colors will change some as they grow, but would do you think they'd end up looking like? I'd hate to think something so unique would end up solid black.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo would like to know what's wrong with solid black? :? 

(I'm explaining to her that you meant nothing personal, just hoping to keep some colors.)


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

oh wow, they are so unusual looking! *note to self, can't have one not allowed daizy and aramis both would kill me in my sleep* they are going to be beautiful! And a pat on the back to the cop that brought them in! Good luck with getting permission to foster them!


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

GASP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT ONE!!!!!! I am squealing like a fool over here.... Andie would claw my eyes out if I got one. 

Names? HHHmmm, I am thinking. Trying to think of monkey names or gorilla names. Darn... can't think


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Its looking like a no go on the fostering  

Then she started a small bargain with me for my birthday (its Friday) that I can have them all day on Sunday. I said the weekend would be better... you know, so they can have time to get used to Brody. Then she came to her senses and said no all together.

I get where she's coming from. But I also know they wouldn't be here long at all (I mean, I know the second I list them on petfinder we'll get a ton of calls) but she just doesn't want any more pets in the house.

And I didn't mean any disrespect at all to solid kitties! Just that with such pretty colors as kittens I would really hope they'd keep some of them as adults. Even if its just a faint smokey type coat.

The little girl has the coolest face, but its hard to see her markings in the pictures. I THINK she's the first single kitten picture, looking off to the left... but the boy has similar markings, just not as strong. I think both of the boys have the whtie toes though. I might be wrong.

Ugh. I just want to squeeze them all!

And they had to come from somewhere... they're a little nervous being at the clinic but are very social and easy to handle... screaming for attention.

My heart is melting!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They look like black Meezers! I bet they will be stunning when they are grown.

Jungle Book names:
Mowgli. Balou. Shere Khan. Bagheera. Kaa. Shanti.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I thought they looked like black meezers too. The kitten I found in the parking lot had a skunk stripe down his back in that silver gray color and the rest of him was black. A few weeks later, he was solid black. Their fur looks the same too, kinda kinky and feels different. I vote for solid black of very close to it, but I def. think they will get much darker. 

They are ADORABLE. I've never seen kittens like that before.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree! They're marked like Siamese, but I have never encountered a black and grey Siamese. I'd love to steal them, of course. They are so different, and so very pretty!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow, what great coloring! They're adorable.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They're gorgeous! Very unique looking!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Horses have something similar in color, it is called Smoky Black.

Horses come in basically two colors: black (E) and red (e).
Black is dominant over red, so every red horse is genetically ee. A Black horse can be either EE or Ee. The Ee horse can have a red foal if bred to another horse with 'e'.
When Agouti (A or a) gets involved, it turns a black horse, bay. (Red body hair with black points; ear tips, muzzle, legs and mane/tail.) Agouti only 'works' on black horses by restricting the black to the outer edges of the horse. A red horse can carry agouti and pass it to offspring, but the red horse will show no visible difference whether it carries agouti or not.

The Cream gene (Cr or cr) causes Buckskins (bay + cream) and Palominos (red + cream). If a black horse gets a cream gene, it is not visible on them...or very minimally visible at birth...which is what these kittens remind me of...and the black horse with cream is called a Smoky Black.
Horses can also get two doses of the cream gene, one from each parent, and they are called Perlino (bay + 2cream genes), Cremello (red + 2 cream genes) and Smoky Cream (black + 2 cream genes). The Black horse, while it does not show 1 cream gene, with 2, it looks white with a sort of 'reddish-pink' cast to the hair. Also, double dilutes, horses with two cream genes, have blue eyes.

This makes me wonder about kitty genetics, agouti (which is the cause of tabby markings) and the pointed kitties. This looks like black kittens with a dose of Meeze. Sure wish I knew what their mamma and daddy looked like. I think they'll be gorgeous cats when they grow up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OsnobunnieO said:


> And I didn't mean any disrespect at all to solid kitties! Just that with such pretty colors as kittens I would really hope they'd keep some of them as adults. Even if its just a faint smokey type coat.


Just teasing! But OMGosh! I couldn't see the pictures on my computer at work and now that I can, I'm in love with them, too!!!! I want!! I want!! Oh, wait. I'm *getting* kitties. Okay. Whew! Back now. Gone for a second. 

I kind of hope they don't turn all black, either, now that I can see them. :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, they are gorgeous :luv I want to hop in my car *right now* and bring them all home!!! I wish...  

Lovely, lovely kitties   Someone will really enjoy these beauties.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oh wow, these kitties are stunning 8O 

I am sure they will find homes in no time... gotta make sure people don't get them just because they look pretty though - gotta beware of Cruella DeVils!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , never seen anything like them, such lovely kittens!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Nini said:


> gotta make sure people don't get them just because they look pretty though - gotta beware of Cruella DeVils!!


This is very true. Just to be safe, I'll take them all. No worries, now! :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Send them to me... I'll foster them!!! :love2


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Janice said:


> Send them to me... I'll foster them!!! :love2


Yes, Janice will foster them for the next 15-20 years. :lol:


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are really cool looking! gorgeous :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had dreams about these kitties last night. They were mine and I wouldn't let anyone else even touch them! :luv


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Looks like mom had a change of heart... I get kitties all weekend!!  

She said Friday, then I told her I'd probably just wait until Saturday afterwork... but now that I think of it I'm only working until noon so I may just set everything up today and bring them tomorrow night.

And even though I'm working Monday, she's off... and said they could go back on Tuesday. Guess who is in love already? :roll: 

Look forward to TONS of pictures!

And I thought they were going to be too small/young to really be fun, especially with big scary Brody. But they had some playtime today in an exam room and I stopped in for a minute or two to ask the girl in there a question... all three of them were all over my foot batting around invisible nothings and trying to climb my leg. I think we'll have a good time.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yays!


:jump :yellbounce :wiggle


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)




----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Jess, something tells me you and/or your mom will be fallin' in love with one of these kitties...

Kudos to you for fostering them and for getting mom to crack.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awesome! Can't wait to see more pics of the beauties!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

AddFran said:


> Jess, something tells me you and/or your mom will be fallin' in love with one of these kitties...
> 
> Kudos to you for fostering them and for getting mom to crack.


I'm just not ready to commit to a new cat. And even while talking about fostering them, I completely intend to willingly give them up to good homes.

Plus... as beautiful as these kitties are I haven't had any real emotional draw to them. I've met several kittens since I lost Addison that have really made my heart ache... and these just don't. They are gorgeous and I love to look at them, but I think a weekend is all I need for now.

Now my mother on the other hand...

She has bad allergies/asthma/nobody knows what else... but horrible breathing problem. As much as she loved Addison, she was relieved when he finally went, and has had a decent improvement in her breathing. She physically can't live with another cat and she knows it. But it doesn't stop her from mentioning it all the time. She'll keep throwing out the "fine, go on... all of you leave me! I'll just go get a cat to keep me company!" and every now and then give a "well... we'll see" kind of response when I mention kittens at work.

So I think for now, we'll both stick to the weekend. But if anything, it'll be a nice change of pace around the house and maybe even warm her up to the possibility of long term fostering.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, I know exactly how you feel. That's how I felt about those himalayan kittens I fostered. They were beautiful but I had no attachment whatsoever. Sometimes it just isn't there especially if you mentally prepare yourself that way.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

So...are they there yet???


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

AddFran said:


> So...are they there yet???


new pictures 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=43482


----------

